# Cant update Google Maps on CM9 TP



## fsx100 (Jun 11, 2012)

Ok. So here's the situation....

Installed CM9 on my TP, and also Google Apps (GAPPS), and apparently the link that I was using to get my Google Apps file wasnt the latest. (It is 4.0.3 11.12.zip).

Also had to find and install Google Talk from a seperate Zip file online, to turn off Google Talk, to address the Google Talk/Battery Drain issue.

Once installed, everything was working, except my Calendar wasnt syncing, so found and installed the GAPPS fix.zip. Calendar now syncs, no issues.

Installed all other Google apps from the Play Store/Market. But couldnt update Google Maps.

Every time I tried, from the market, I got the error that the current version wasnt installed/signed properly, and to 1st uninstall the current version of Google Maps. But there isnt a way to uninstall Maps, since its flashed from the GAPPS file.

Then discovered Goo Manager in the Market. And started getting flashing the latest nightlies.

But Goo Manager also keeps letting me know that there is an update GAPPS file. BUT....

If I install that GAPPS file, my Google Maps app (and Latitude, and Nav) disappears. And if I try to install Maps from the Play Store/Market, I get an error message that the version of Maps I am trying to install is incompatible with a version of SW already installed....

I *really* dont want to do a factory reset/restore on my TP, since its working fine for the most part, running the latest nightly. (Mainly ICS compatibility issues, which arent really bugs).

I did do a Google search, and saw a thread about commenting out some ID, in XDA (I believe) using ADB, but thats beyond my tech level.

Any thoughts, besides a reset/restore? Thanks.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

fsx100 said:


> Ok. So here's the situation....
> 
> Installed CM9 on my TP, and also Google Apps (GAPPS), and apparently the link that I was using to get my Google Apps file wasnt the latest. (It is 4.0.3 11.12.zip).
> 
> ...


Nope! Uninstall and start over and do it right this time. You have to many little nagging issues to get rid of. It won't take as long as you think. Just be sure to use the same gmail address you used to set it up the first time and anything you downloaded from the Playstore/market should automatically download again. It takes a while, so be patient.

The correct gapps file can be found here, it's the 0429 date: http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/Google_Apps

BTW, using ADB is way over most folks heads that frequent these forums.


----------



## gsr18 (Sep 25, 2011)

Did you try installing the maps linked from http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1368574?


----------



## fsx100 (Jun 11, 2012)

So to uninstall/reinstall I use the ACME Uninstaller, then the Installer?

Any pitfalls I need to be aware of?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

fsx100 said:


> So to uninstall/reinstall I use the ACME Uninstaller, then the Installer?
> 
> Any pitfalls I need to be aware of?
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


ACMEUninstaller is run the same way one runs the installer. It does not delete anything on the SD card, so any pictures, music you have stored there are safe. Once you run the uninstaller, your TP will be back just like it was when you first started. You do not need to do anything to the WebOS side. I'm going to paste a file I created for folks in your situation that I recommend using especially when you are having problems. You may want to watch some of Rev. Kyles videos if you have not already down so. You will find them here: http://www.youtube.com/user/reverendkjr

Here is the file:

Since the release of CM9, it has become abundantly clear to me that one
needs to do a clean install of the rom to avoid all the little
nagging issues that so many folks are reporting. Whether you are
installing for the first time, upgrading from CM7 or installing
an update of CM9, one really needs to do a clean install.

Since the advent of the official CM9 nightlies, installing
the rom and the Gapps files via CWM seems to be much more
reliable. You still need to wipe the cache and Dalvik cache
before you reboot after installing any rom. If you run into
trouble after an install via CWM, then read on.

Dalingrin has also clarified that if one wants to install CM9 over
the top of CM7, so long as ACMEInstaller2 is used, the upgrade should
work. It will wipe out your desktop, but that should be easy to
put back in place.

Those who know how to do it otherwise and are comfortable with that
feel free to deviate from this document.

For first time installers, you can skip this part. First thing
you need to do is a nandroid backup of your current install and
copy it over to your PC for safe keeping. Next you should backup
your apps using either Titanium Backup or My Backup Root. This will
allow you to restore all your apps after you are done with this
update. If the install goes South, you can always restore your
nandroid backup.

For the first time installers, if you have not already prepared
your PC for this project, you need to download the following:

1. ACMEInstaller2
2. ACMEUninstaller
3. Moboot 0.3.5.zip
4. ClockworkMod.zip(CWM)
5. update-cm-9.0.0-RC0-Touchpad-alpha2-fullofbugs.zip
(I recommend using the latest official nightly.)
6. UniversalNovacomInstaller.jar
7. The latest Gapps.zip

The ACME files, Moboot, CWM and the Alpha2.zip can all be found
on the OP for Alpha2 at:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18843-releasealpha2-cyanogenmod-9-touchpad/

The official nightlies can be found on the OP here:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21871-rom-official-cyanogenmod-9-nightly-build-discussion/

The universal novacom installer and Gapps files can be found by doing a Google
search on the names above and you will find the download page. I found
the novacom installer here:

http://universal-novacom-installer.googlecode.com/files/UniversalNovacomInstaller.jar

You should download the latest Gapps.zip which
the last time I checked at the link below was 20120317:

http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/Google_Apps

First thing, open the run box on your PC and browse to the novacomInstaller
file. This is a Java executable, so treat it just like any .exe file.
However, since it does not end in .exe, when you browse to find it,
you will have to tell the browser to show "All Files." Once it is in
the run box, click on OK and the Novacomd drivers will be installed,
the Palm,inc folder will be created and the novacom.exe will be placed
in that folder. Next if the ACME files you downloaded are zips, unzip
them both into the Palm, Inc folder which you will find in the Program
files folder. If not zipped, copy both into the Palm, Inc folder. Now
your PC is prepared for installing CM9, so everything applies to first
installers and upgraders from this point forward.

First timers boot into WebOS, upgraders can do the same or boot into
your current install of Android. Connect your TouchPad to your PC
with the usb cable and open Windows Explorer on your PC. You should
see either the TouchPad as a drive, or cm_tenderloin if you are already
running a version of CM9. If you have not already created a cminstall
folder on your TouchPad do so now. Also create a folder named ICS
Install.

Next you need to copy Moboot 0.3.5 and ClockworkMod(CWM) into the
cminstall folder on your TouchPad. Now copy the rom.zip and the
Gapps.zip file into the folder you created named ICS Install. It's up
to you which rom and Gapps file you use if you are installing something
different from what is listed above. If you are copying files to the
Touchpad drive, you now need to right click the drive letter and eject
the drive when you are done. If you are copying files to cm_tenderloin,
you can just close Windows Explorer and both of you disconnect the usb cable.

Upgraders, now you need to run ACMEUninstaller and when it is done, your
TouchPad will reboot back into WebOS. Unplug the usb cable.
Now both of you need to reboot while holding down up volume to put the TouchPad
into WebOS recovery or bootie mode. You will know you succeeded if you see a
large white usb symbol.

Now plug the usb cable back in and you should hear the PC beep indicating
the TouchPad is connected. You will not be able to see the TouchPad in
Windows Explorer, so don't try. On your PC click "RUN" and type in CMD.
This opens the command window. First timers type in the following in the
command window:

cd/ and press enter. You will see C:\
Now type cd program files and press enter. You will see C:\program files
Now type cd Palm, Inc and press enter. You will see C:\ program files\Palm, Inc

Upgraders, your novacom.exe may be in a different folder, so go browse to that folder.
This is where your ACME files should be.

Both of you enter novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller2 in the command window and
hit enter. After a few seconds, you should see what is fondly called the "Double Penguin" on
the Touchpad. When the install is done, the TouchPad will boot to Moboot. Tap
the volume on the TouchPad to stop the 5 second countdown if you see one. Now
select CWM using the Home button, then Install zip file from SD card and use the
volume rocker to move down to the ICS Install folder. Select that and move to the
Alpha2.zip and select that. Start the install. When it is done, use the go back
selection to go back to the main CWM screen and select reboot.

Once Android is booted up(be patient, it takes a couple of minutes the first time),
play around with the browser, set up wifi, just to make sure your install was
successful. Now reboot back to CWM and do the same procedure to install the Gapps.zip
you copied to the ICS Install folder earlier. You're done with a clean install.

Upgraders, you know what to do, first timers, I hope you have friends around to show
you the ropes or you own an Android phone and already know the ropes. Good Luck!

P.S. I strongly suggest you make a nandroid backup of your new installation right now.
First timers, one makes a nandroid backup using CWM. Boot to CWM, select "Backup and
Restore" and select "Backup".

Good luck


----------



## fsx100 (Jun 11, 2012)

Ok. So if I need to uninstall/reinstall CM9 & Gapps, is there any "easy" way to do it, using CWM/TWRP?

Doing the Acme Uninstaller/ installer is a pain.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

fsx100 said:


> Ok. So if I need to uninstall/reinstall CM9 & Gapps, is there any "easy" way to do it, using CWM/TWRP?
> 
> Doing the Acme Uninstaller/ installer is a pain.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


Do you want to cure your problems or continue to deal with nagging issues. You are looking for the easy/lazy way out. Follow the instructions I posted and you will get your install straightened out. Ever hear the phrase, no pain, no gain.


----------



## hintofherring (Jun 21, 2012)

I had a similar problem with maps. When I tried to install from the market it gave me the "incompatible with application using shared id" error. When I tried to side load the maps apk I got [INSTALL_FAILED_SHARED_USER_INCOMPATIBLE]. The solution is to follow the instructions in this thread. After I deleted the corresponding section maps installed just fine.


----------

